
WatchBench: Build an iWatch App Using iPhone, JavaScript and HTML (Vid 2.56m) - bootload
https://twitter.com/DanB/status/607194061611614208
======
bootload
Dan Bricklin built this ~
[http://www.alphasoftware.com/watchbench](http://www.alphasoftware.com/watchbench)

